# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Graffiti Art

## mattchibi

I know some of you may not agree with this type of art form, but I assure you that I am long past my days of being a hooligan.  The "graffiti" I do these days is just for fun and in my sketch book.  I have a few musician friends who I did some art work for.  Hope you enjoy and thanks for looking !  :Razz: 

Did this one for a few of my friends:


Tyler: (friend)


Bebop: (musician friend)




Libs One: (musician friend)


And heres a WIP for a acrylic canvas I am planning on doing.. It looks like a snake/dragon right??

----------


## John1982

That's some pretty cool looking marker work. I hit my artistic peak sometime around the 2nd grade so I don't do much cept a bit of doodling when I'm bored.  :Very Happy:

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-15-2011)

----------


## mr.spooky

i use to live in knoxville tn, and everytime i went under a brige, or over pass, i thought to myself,  these ugly concrete and steel structures would look so much better if the city would let taggers do murals on them.. alot of those people have some real skills with a rattle can. sure would beat the HELL out of all that orange.
 spooky

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-15-2011)

----------


## Toxic Tessa

Those are AMAZING! I have a  huge love for Graffiti art, and use too go downtown back when I was in Seattle to take pictures of some of the walls. 

I look forward to seeing more from you! 

Do you have a deviant art account by chance, that I could stalk?

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-15-2011)

----------


## mattchibi

> That's some pretty cool looking marker work. I hit my artistic peak sometime around the 2nd grade so I don't do much cept a bit of doodling when I'm bored.


Thanks  :Smile:  Doodling is the best.  Its how I get through school.




> i use to live in knoxville tn, and everytime i went under a brige, or over pass, i thought to myself,  these ugly concrete and steel structures would look so much better if the city would let taggers do murals on them.. alot of those people have some real skills with a rattle can. sure would beat the HELL out of all that orange.
>  spooky


Haha agreed, some of bridge underpasses are painted here in Toronto but not enough!




> Those are AMAZING! I have a  huge love for Graffiti art, and use too go downtown back when I was in Seattle to take pictures of some of the walls. 
> 
> I look forward to seeing more from you! 
> 
> Do you have a deviant art account by chance, that I could stalk?


Thanks for the compliments!! I dont have a deviant art account but the pics I posted are pretty much the highlights of my graffiti art, they are pretty recent.  Here are some more pics of some older stuff I drew a few years back  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

ahh yes nothing like nyc bombing it was deff fun growing up with some of the biggest in Li\NYC most have retired now to just black books and every now again 5 pointz....looking good man keep it up

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-15-2011)

----------


## Toxic Tessa

> 


This just made  my night! Stitch is my all time favorite character, eeeeeeeeeeever. He's actually going to be the star of my next tattoo lol.

Once again, amazing work.  :Smile:

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-15-2011)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Great work man! I have a couple buds that are pretty well known down here in Miami for some spectacular pieces. They literately get paid to do graffiti on anything from walls to cars to women. 

Here is one of their fb pages if you enjoy looking at other peoples work as much as you do drawing up your own. http://www.facebook.com/kedzroc

BTW, its unquestionably an art form.  :Good Job:

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-16-2011),_Reakt20_ (12-16-2011)

----------


## ReptilesK2

Wow, you're so good at drawing.. these are amazing!

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-16-2011)

----------


## Reakt20

I used to write. In fact, Reakt20, my forum name was my old graffiti name. Its also my emcee name. here's some legal walls that i've done. i don't want to put anything illegal on here. lol I don't write anymore unless its permission walls and the occasional freight. 

These two were done in Appleton, WI in 2000.



This one was done in Chicago, IL in 2005.


This was done in Madison, WI at a hip hop festival in 2009 or 2010. I don't remember.


I used to be pretty active when I was a teenager. I didn't care about anything. I just wanted to do graffiti. I wanted to write my name everywhere. I still see stuff around that I did in the 90's though. Its pretty crazy. I'll leave you with one last photo from 5 points in Queens. My sister lives in Brooklyn so I get to see some crazy stuff whenever I'm in BK and Queens.


Stay up. 
Reakt20

----------


## Reakt20

BTW, I like your sketches.  :Good Job:

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-16-2011)

----------


## twistedtails

Here is an old piece I did. I don't real get down any more.

----------

_mattchibi_ (12-16-2011)

----------


## mattchibi

> I used to write. In fact, Reakt20, my forum name was my old graffiti name. Its also my emcee name. here's some legal walls that i've done. i don't want to put anything illegal on here. lol I don't write anymore unless its permission walls and the occasional freight. 
> 
> I used to be pretty active when I was a teenager. I didn't care about anything. I just wanted to do graffiti. I wanted to write my name everywhere. I still see stuff around that I did in the 90's though. Its pretty crazy. I'll leave you with one last photo from 5 points in Queens. My sister lives in Brooklyn so I get to see some crazy stuff whenever I'm in BK and Queens.


Those are awesome man, those A's are ridiculous !! I never really did any pieces back when I was more active because I was still toy, just starting to work on developing a unique style now.  Dont really have much time for drawing tho anymore these days, between school, work and my obsession with snakes.  Haha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .  Good to hear you havent given up on the art yet, a lot of my friends who were big in Toronto all ended up falling off and not painting anymore.  Its sad because its wasted talent, graffiti skills arent exactly transferable to many typical work places.  Thanks for all the compliments everyone, I'll try to post more if I ever get around to finishing a few work-in-progesses I have at the moment.





> Here is an old piece I did. I don't real get down any more.


Haha thats psychadelic and awesome !!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> I used to write. In fact, Reakt20, my forum name was my old graffiti name. Its also my emcee name. here's some legal walls that i've done. i don't want to put anything illegal on here. lol I don't write anymore unless its permission walls and the occasional freight. 
> 
> These two were done in Appleton, WI in 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was done in Chicago, IL in 2005.
> 
> 
> ...


5pointz man i love that place.

----------


## abrunsen

Dude, you are REALLY good!  :Surprised:

----------


## buddha1200

> 5pointz man i love that place.


Ha. I love 5points also.go there evrytime i am in nyc :Smile:

----------


## slapdirty

I think they are about to bulldoze 5ptz!!   Reakt, Message sent.  I may have flicked ur shi...

Matt, Ur letters are on point, and ur 2 friends are killin it..

----------


## slapdirty

havent done a throw in awhile..  I dont paint the streets.


another


32x24" canvas.  all spraypaint

----------


## slapdirty

here is the canvas. it didnt show up last post.

----------


## mattchibi

> I think they are about to bulldoze 5ptz!!   Reakt, Message sent.  I may have flicked ur shi...
> 
> Matt, Ur letters are on point, and ur 2 friends are killin it..


Which two friends?  I did them all  :Smile:   Btw, lovin that straight letter sticker!

Heres a new one I did recently, excuse the crummy looking orange background, Im going to change that.

----------


## Cupid

I /LOVE/ graffiti. I use to do a little bit of it a while ago. I saw some of Banksy's work a long time ago and loved street art ever since.


You're work is great as well! What kind of markers do you use for your art work? Copics?

----------


## pigfat

Those are some sweet drawings dude! Too bad you seem to be a bluejays fan lol...maybe they will be good one day! I love seeing all the grafitti on train cars, some people have an amazing talent (like you)...I wish I had some!

----------


## L.West

Wow, you have some awesome talent.  My youngest son is really good at drawing but hasn't pursued it beyond doodling - a real shame to waste that talent.  I can't draw a stick figure accurately.

Great work - thanks for sharing.

----------


## CherryPython

Did graffiti for one of my school GCSE projects...They were'nt too happy about it...especially when I did a stencil of two girls kissing (inspired by banksys kissing policemen) and painted (in graffiti style lettering) the word "indecent???" above it.

A* work though, thank you VERY much. 

Your work is proper good. In love with the comic book pieces  :Smile:   :Smile: 

 :Love:

----------


## Natassja

> Wow, you have some awesome talent.  My youngest son is really good at drawing but hasn't pursued it beyond doodling - a real shame to waste that talent.  I can't draw a stick figure accurately.
> 
> Great work - thanks for sharing.


By him some good markers and a sketchbook. and lock the door  :Smile: 
that should sort things out

----------

